# Pokemon TCG



## sovram (Mar 19, 2013)

So, yea or nay? Anyone care at all?

I decided I needed a hobby so, of course, I went ultra-constructive and decided I'd collect Pokemon cards because they're pretty. Ahurrhurrr. Maybe I'll play at some local tournaments (if we have them though I am suspect. mostly we have Saturday Night Magic). 

Also, 

*POKEMON TCG GENERAL*


----------



## Minish (Mar 19, 2013)

I own lots of cards, particularly of the Japanese newer sets. I don't really do anything with them :D but they're very useful as decorations and bookmarks!

I think I'd like to play the TCG game again as I really liked it as a kid, but my English cards are mostly the reeeeeally old ones from the beginning. It's really fun to play recreationally, though (I might start playing against myself like I used to, ehehe).

I really want an Iris card!!! and more Chandelures. What are your favourites, do you have a bunch saved from childhood too? :o


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 19, 2013)

Had a bunch when I was little, but they're gone now. I enjoyed playing a lot! Sadly TCGs tend to be for the rich, so.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a bunch from way back when, before Gen II I think, along with the occasional one I'd find lying on the ground. Does anyone even know the rules?


----------



## Minish (Mar 19, 2013)

Sure! It's a pretty nifty game. I think there are a bunch more extra mechanics nowadays, but wasn't the gbc game pretty popular? I even still play it!!

It always weirds me out when long-running pokemon fans don't know how to play, but maybe it's just because the cards were weirdly popular in my primary school (way more than the video games)...


----------



## Autumn (Mar 19, 2013)

i had a buuuunch of cards from the gen 3 era. I tried to sell them but uh what do they even sell for ?_? plus no one wanted them.

I kept like 30 or so though that I really liked!! Including the zig my avatar's from. ziggggggg. :3


----------



## Adriane (Mar 19, 2013)

I have essentially all of my cards still, and also a gen 4-era deck still constructed, but I really don't know a single person here who actually plays. So, I've just been mostly collecting cards I like in this little four-per-page album (with a few pages dedicated to Ninetales and Vaporeon)!


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 19, 2013)

I used to have some from eons ago but I stopped getting them once I realised I didn't have any friends and so nobody to play with.
On a definitely un-contradictory note, I did sometimes go to my friend's house and he'd give me half of his massive pack of cards and we'd play with them.

A few weeks ago I did find a box of them while I was looking for my DS charger. They were in my brother's room so at first I thought they were his, but considering I know for a fact that he had a couple of shiny cards and there weren't any in that box, maybe that was a box of my cards.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 19, 2013)

I just went through my album and I have _so many_ and I feel kind of guilty about all the money that must have been spent on this... but they're so pretty...

At least I didn't buy every single one of them; in fifth grade my friend gave me all her cards and her album, too! I don't know where the album is now but included in the cards she gave me is a first-edition Primeape. :o

My favourite is this reverse-holo Entei promo card that I think that friend gave me too! :3 It's sooo pretty, oh my god. I'm trying to pick other favourites but these cards are all so cute and pretty... I like Light Dragonite and this Teddiursa card with really pretty colours and Salamence ex delta and this Jirachi and this Kecleon!

I actually had this dream which I think is a recurring dream where I have piles and piles of TCG cards and I'm trying to sort them all by type to put in my album and there are just infinitely many and it's terrible. I can't remember how long putting the cards in my actual album took; I have them sort of sorted by type and on the back of each Pokémon card I put an energy card of that Pokémon's type.

I don't think I've actually played against another person since fourth grade when my friend got the Team Aqua deck and I got the Team Magma deck (we had this long-standing dispute over whether Ruby or Sapphire was better) and I somehow managed to beat him, haha. I did buy my friend a SUPER SNIVY BOX for Christmas/his birthday last year and he actually loved it and got such cute cards from the booster packs (Minccino! the description was just :3) and then apparently he got into this online TCG thing for a while. I'm proud to have sparked such interest in him.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 19, 2013)

Minish said:


> I don't really do anything with them :D but they're very useful as decorations and bookmarks!


this is pretty much what i use japanese octillery for!

I have a pile of cards and I used to play with some friends, but I don't find it an especially interesting card game. The problem with tcgs is that you really need to pay upkeep, and I can't really afford that (I also don't love it enough to keep pouring money into it because I tend to not spend my money on material things).


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 19, 2013)

Adriane said:


> I really don't know a single person here who actually plays.


well then

anyways I usually like collecting cards and I try to educate myself on very rare cards (like _____'s Birthday), and stuff.
I want to start collecting foreign cards (like german ones and japanese ones) and expand my collection; i don't even have a full binder.
and I enjoy playing the game with adriane whenever we get to (i always lose but its fun)


----------



## Dragon (Mar 19, 2013)

I know how to play but I'm not really legit? I think I have a few rare cards because my dad got me like a million from garage sales. More than half my cards are Gen I hahahaha

Once I had a Mewtwo card from a promo thing for the first movie, but I traded it for a Salamence because drAGONS I was like 12 \o/


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 19, 2013)

I had a pretty big collection but most of the cards I either gave away or have in storage in Australia. These were all like gen I with a couple gen II thrown in. One of my friends had me get gen V cards so I could play with her, but I haven't done much with those since.

I wonder if I still have my ancient Mew card? :V


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 27, 2013)

Still have a huge stash of these hanging around somewhere (though not as huge as my stash of Magic: The Gathering cards.)  All pretty much really old (as in, the last time I bought new Pokémon cards they didn't even have the Gold/Silver-based sets out in English yet), aside from a few random promo cards from magazines and such.

It's really weird to think about the fact that I have Pokémon cards from over a decade ago (like most of mine are.)  I've kinda been wanting to sell them, but I don't know how much people would pay for them or if I have anything that's hard to find now... not sure if eBay would be a good idea or if there's someplace else where I'd probably get more money for them or what.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh my god, I _love_ the Pokemon TCG. The game on the Gameboy was amazing and I still play it occasionally (unbeatable deck: four Mewtwos and 56 Psychic energies. Barrier until your opponent decks themselves). Did anyone else have that fantastic game on the PC that taught you the rules with the Machoke and Seaking decks?

I have a ton of cards at home, mostly from the early sets, but some more recent, and I love the illustrations, but I don't play against other people much these days because nobody knows how. I've got some friends back home who I used to play against from time to time, but I haven't seen them in ages :( I haven't bought cards in an age, but I'm sure if somebody counted up the amount of money I've spent on them in my lifetime, I'd have a stroke.

The TCG is so, so nostalgic for me, though - everyone in my school was obsessed and it was at the wonderful time when everyone loved Pokemon so much and all the grown-ups were so confused and kids were fighting over the cards and they got banned and we brought them in anyway and one time I was caught and they got confiscated and I got them back in the end, but I was _so_ worried D: I fondly remember having swimming lessons when I was about 10 and not really enjoying the swimming part, but it being my absolute favourite day of the week because afterwards I'd hang out and trade cards with the other kids in my group.

Possibly the best moment in my life was when I traded an Onix for another kid's shiny Ninetales.


----------



## Minish (Apr 28, 2013)

Dannichu, we should play sometime!!!! I have no idea how I remember the base set rules, they're just ingrained. But I'd be willing to lug my old cards anywhere.

That time when just _everyone_ was into the card game was really great. I remember you could just walk through my neighbourhood and literally ask any random kid if they wanted to trade and they always did! I distinctly remember deciding I wanted a Butterfree card and I just went along the street and asked someone!! (I traded my new Marowak).

And the _drama_ of it being banned at school. It happened in mine because one kid was being smug about having the only Charizard in the playground, and then mysteriously the next day a separate kid had the only Charizard on the playground hmmmm...


----------



## Superbird (Apr 28, 2013)

TCG online is pretty cool. I've gotten into it lately.

The only problem is that you can't trade anything you didn't buy there, so it kind of puts a damper on the possibilities if you're not willing to shell out money.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been playing TCG online, too. Mainly because I don't have my real cards anywhere near me and I don't know anyone here who would play.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 30, 2013)

I used to play it years ago... I went to my city's pokémon league every Friday and we played and had lots of fun. I quit some years ago, partly because I wasn't that interested anymore and partly because it got too expensive to keep up with all the new cards all the time (I already spend enough money on games and cosplay...) I still have tons of old cards stored away somewhere. I'll keep on to them forever, they're my childhood!

And I loved the GBC game! I had it as a kid, and sadly I don't know where it is anymore (i think it got sold/traded though... it was actually my brother's game so I have no idea what he did with it) I should maybe get a new one. And Imakuni was my favorite character, I love Imakuni.


----------



## LaDestitute (Apr 30, 2013)

I used to collect the trading cards, and I recently started again with it. I actually did several months back. I like to buy a booster box sometime soon, if my budget allows for it.


----------

